# Fahrraddiebstahl in Freiburg



## chrwer (3. Juni 2011)

Und wieder ein armes Fahrrad mehr, das seiner Besitzerin gestern nacht  in Freiburg aus der im Haus liegenden Kellerbox entrissen wurde:




Die Box wurde mit zwei weiteren außenrum, aus denen ebenfalls gute  Fahrräder gestohlen wurden, aufgebrochen und nun trauern wir um unsere  Kleine, die wir so sorgfältig ausgesucht hatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auch wenn die Hoffnung gering ist, vielleicht sieht sie ja jemand.
(Eintrag auch im gestohlene Fahrräder Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8379636&postcount=2549 )


----------



## gibb3n (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn ja knüpfen wir die am Münster auf. Aber wahrscheinlich schon auf dem Weg gegen Osten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleCreek (11. Juni 2011)

Hier in FR-Herdern wurde auch mein Bike aus dem Keller gestohlen!!!

Finderlohn!

Wer das Bike sieht oder über den Verbleib bescheid weiß meldet sich bitte bei mir 0172/1565084 oder bei der Polizei FR.

Transition Blindside, Rot mit weißer Marzocchi 66 Gabel und weißen Spank Laufrädern.

Finderlohn 500,00!

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img....&size=original


----------



## nicmen (11. Juni 2011)

gleiches bei mir, Keller auch in Herdern aufgebrochen,Commencal Meta 6.1 mit neuen Laufräder Notubes ZTR flow. Finderlohn 300 Euro!


----------



## soulseller (11. Juni 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich schon auf dem Weg gegen Osten....


 der polen mythos? 
frag doch mal bei den hobby-dieben im stühlinger-park oder colombi-schlössle nach, vielleicht kannstes ja gegen ne portion benzos tauschen


----------



## axisofjustice (11. Juni 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Wenn ja knüpfen wir die am Münster auf. Aber wahrscheinlich schon auf dem Weg gegen Osten....



Wieso? Gibt's in Sachsen keine Radhändler? 

Ich halte auch mal die Augen offen


----------



## mightyknuuut (11. Juni 2011)

alle aus dem selben haus oder unterschiedliche häuser?
wohn auch in herdern, mein baby ist aber glücklicherweise noch da...

Viel erfolg beim finden, ich halt selbstverständlich die augen auf.


----------



## nicmen (11. Juni 2011)

das transition und das commencal ausm selben haus!


----------



## chrwer (13. Juni 2011)

Darf man seine Kellertür eigentlich unter Strom setzen? 
Gründung einer Bürgerwehr? 

Erschreckend, wie viele Bikes in FR aus Kellern geklaut werden...


----------



## gibb3n (14. Juni 2011)

Ne aber wie es der Zufall will bin ich mit einem Polizeioberrat verwandt und der hat mir des öfteren berichtet von Organisationen die mit Sprintern hier rumgurken sich 10 hochwertige Bikes klauen und zurück zum Heimatland. Und das waren im Süddeutschen raum wohl zu 90% EU-Mitbürger die östlich der BRD leben.
ich will hier niemand bloßstellen oder so, ich bin selbst kein echter Deutscher sondern Ungare  
@chrwer: Wenn die Kellertüre für niemand sonst, also weitere bewohner des hauses, zugänglich ist und du es kennzeichnest ja  Aber ein Stromschlag ist jawohl nicht Strafe genug.


----------



## chrwer (14. Juni 2011)

Dass das passiert, dass in ner Nacht mit nem Sprinter mal 10 Bikes abgeholt werden, bezweifel ich gar nicht. Die entscheidende Frage dabei für mich wäre halt, wer baldovert das für die aus? Auf gut Glück bricht man ja nicht einfach mal so nen Keller auf, um dann festzustellen: "Oh Jackpot, da stehen ja zufällig ne handvoll nette Bikes rum".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibb3n (14. Juni 2011)

Ja da haste schon Recht, ich kann ja mal meinen paps fragen


----------



## nicmen (16. Juni 2011)

Bike ist wieder da


----------



## Schrommski (16. Juni 2011)

nicmen schrieb:


> Bike ist wieder da



nähere infos bitte!


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Juni 2011)

Also das würde mich jetzt auch brennend interessieren.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## nicmen (16. Juni 2011)

steht morgen in der zeitung! ausführlich den lokal teil der bz lesen!


----------



## EagleCreek (16. Juni 2011)

Yes Baby...Summer is saved!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (17. Juni 2011)

nicmen schrieb:


> steht morgen in der zeitung! ausführlich den lokal teil der bz lesen!



hast du mal nen link?


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Juni 2011)

Damit ist der Nicmen und sein Nachbar die glücklichsten Menschen die auf Erden rumlaufen 

Nur mal so als Vorwarnung: Wenn ich dich noch einmal dabei erwische, wie du dein Bike in irgendeinen unversicherten Keller schliesst, reisse ich dir die Rübe ab!


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (17. Juni 2011)

Also, in der Zeitung stands nicht, außer du hast noch ein paar Bohrmaschinen im Keller stehen.


----------



## EagleCreek (17. Juni 2011)

kommt bestimmt noch, bei über 20ig hochpreisigen bikes, 2 waschmaschinen und diversen anderen kram....


----------



## Sellihalt (18. Juni 2011)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/bestohlene-frau-gibt-den-entscheidenden-tipp


----------



## floggel (18. Juni 2011)

> Sie hatte Teile davon bei einem Internetauktionshaus entdeckt und die Ermittler verständigt.


Haben die den Rahmen verkauft, oder wie erkennt man seine Teile wieder? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## chrwer (18. Juni 2011)

So wie's aussieht, ist ein Großteil der Rahmen wohl zerflext und entsorgt worden; das Transition und Commencal hier aus dem Thread wurde noch rechtzeitig gerettet.
Zu den Teilen:
1) Immer schön Kratzer und Kanten ins Bike hauen
2) Innige Beziehung führen und Fotos für's Album machen
3) Klauen lassen
4) Vergleichen

zusätzliche gibt's ja z.B. noch nummerierte Teile wie Federgabel/Dämpfer. Tipp: Aufschreiben! 
Bzgl. der Seriennummer der Gabel wundere ich mich eigentlich, dass das nicht sogar zum Standardprozedere gehört, wenn man ein Bike kauft.

Aus der Aktion stammt auch noch die unzugeordnete SRAM Force: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529202
sowie z.B. zwei weitere Gabeln (Manitou Minute und Fox F140 RL), die so Ende Mai, Anfang Juni gestohlen wurden sein dürften:








oder auch die Formula RX hier:






Wer jemanden kennt, dem in diesem Zeitraum ein Mountainbike gestohlen wurde, bitte mal hierher lenken und an mich verweisen.


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Juni 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Haben die den Rahmen verkauft, oder wie erkennt man seine Teile wieder? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Mich auch - Seriennummern von Parts hebt man doch seltener mal auf bzw. werden die in Auktionen nie genannt.
Ich bete grade inständig, dass eventuell noch Parts von meinem alten Bike aufkreuzen - Bremsen, Gabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder....das wäre wie Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag in einem


----------



## nicmen (18. Juni 2011)

http://presse.polizei-bwl.de/_layou...&ID=2028&RootFolder=/Lists/Pressemitteilungen

Hier die ausführliche Pressemitteilung!


----------



## Mac-Metal (1. Juli 2011)

Auweia, na ihr macht mir ja Mut: Ich werd Anfang September auch zu Euch runterziehen nach Freiburg (Gebiet Haslach - Waldkirch).
Der Kellerraum hat aber fantastischerweise die Möglichkeit, das Bike im toten Winkel abzustellen, sodass von der Tür aus nichts zu sehen ist.

Na schon mal gut, vorgewarnt zu sein... Achso, bevor ichs vergess: Freu mich auf Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (1. Juli 2011)

> Haslach


Shifty!
Aber trotzdem immer noch eher ruhig im Vergleich zu richtigen Großstädten.


----------



## Brödsböd (2. Juli 2011)

chrwer schrieb:


> Dass das passiert, dass in ner Nacht mit nem Sprinter mal 10 Bikes abgeholt werden, bezweifel ich gar nicht. Die entscheidende Frage dabei für mich wäre halt, wer baldovert das für die aus? Auf gut Glück bricht man ja nicht einfach mal so nen Keller auf, um dann festzustellen: "Oh Jackpot, da stehen ja zufällig ne handvoll nette Bikes rum".



Hallo zusammen,
bin heute im Stühlinger praktisch direkt vor meiner Haustür gefragt worden, was so ein Rad denn kostet. Kann ja Zufall sein, dass sich jemand grad dafür interessiert hat als ich rausgekommen bin aber wenn man das hier liest fragt man sich schon, ob der mal schauen wollte, wo man an hochwertige Räder kommt. 
Ist zufällig irgend jemandem sonst sowas in der Art passiert?


----------



## EagleCreek (2. Juli 2011)

> Der Kellerraum hat aber fantastischerweise die Möglichkeit, das Bike im  toten Winkel abzustellen, sodass von der Tür aus nichts zu sehen ist.



Hilft nicht, wirklich...das einzige was hilft wäre eine Selbstschussanlage und das Rad einbetonieren. Am besten ist es das Rad in der Wohnung neben dem Bett stehen zu haben.

@Brödsbröd: Sowas würde ich mittlerweiler der Polizei direkt melden.

Übrigens die beiden "Täter" sind noch auf freiem Fuss, also aufpassen!


----------



## Mac-Metal (2. Juli 2011)

Na und wenn ich Zuganker bzw. Kleb-Bolzen in die Wand setz, um über ne Lasche n ordentliches Schloß zu setzen? Das ganze dann zweimal...

Noch hätte ich bis zum Umzug bei meiner Arbeit die Möglichkeit mir da was zu basteln.
Ne Maschinenlinie hatte ich mal vor n paar Jahren mit Bolzen im Boden verankert (gegen verrücken). In die Bohrungen für die Bolzen wurde vor dem eigentlichen Einsetzen noch eine Klebemasse oder ein Stift eingesetzt, der dann zerbrochen ist.
Später können diese Bolzen dann eigentlich nur noch abgeflext werden.

Sollte nur Acht geben, dass ich mit der Hilti keine Leitungen erwisch.
Der Vermieter brauchs ja nich mitbekommen... 

EDIT:
Ich erinner mich gerade an die Sicherungspunkte im Fels beim Klettern: Da wird auch nix anderes gemacht! Und im Vorfeld schweiß ich mir an diese beiden Bolzen ganz einfach noch ne massive Möglichkeit, die Schlösser einzufädeln.
Bin schon am raussuchen der Klebeanker...
Ha, wäre doch gelacht! 

BINGO:
Fischer - Schwerlast-Befestigungen / Chemie


----------



## MO_Thor (3. Juli 2011)

Brödsböd schrieb:


> Ist zufällig irgend jemandem sonst sowas in der Art passiert?


In etwa, ja. Ich wurde vorm Haslacher Aldi mal angebrüllt "Ey, *********, runter von dem Fahrrad, das is meins!"
Dummerweise war damals mein Bike noch neu, ich hatte es keine zwei Wochen, also war jedwedes Gebölk unbegründet. Umgesehen habe ich mich trotzdem, der Rufer stammte aus einem Trupp Jugendlicher, die wohl aufm Weg zum McDreck waren...


----------



## chicko (3. Juli 2011)

Es hilft nur eins. Hängt die Räder an die Wand im Wohnzimmer oder stellt sie auf den Balkon. Ich bin 20 Jahre in Weingarten aufgewachsen und ich weiß nicht wie viele Schlösser meine Eltern damals für die Kellertür gekauft haben


----------



## axisofjustice (3. Juli 2011)

Weingarten, Haslach...wird ja immer übler. ^^

Bei uns im Vauban ist es momentan noch recht ruhig, aber irgendwann kippt dieser Modellstadtteil auch mal. Und dann werd auch ich mir das Ding nur noch auf den Balkon stellen.


----------



## phillie (19. Oktober 2011)

um diesen thread nochmal aufzuwärmen: mir wurden am 20.8. aus der tiefgarage rennrad und mtb gestohlen...
look kg 361, matt carbon mit cosmic elite und kpl ultegra 
radon qlt race 6.0, fox f32, x.0 und juicy 7 mit allem zipp und zapp.
stadtviertel: stühlinger.


----------

